# Training when they tell me not to.



## Ironbear24 (Mar 14, 2018)

work in progress.wmv

I gotta do something right? I'm in a weird spot where it's taking me ages to see the specialist I need, about the kidney mass. Apparently it isn't urgent enough to be rushed in for an appointment, but it is potentially dangerous I'm not supposed to do much. So here is this, bagwork when I can. Oh, and I'm pretty ranked up there now.

And as usual any criticism is of course welcome.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 14, 2018)

Ironbear24 said:


> work in progress.wmv
> 
> I gotta do something right? I'm in a weird spot where it's taking me ages to see the specialist I need, about the kidney mass. Apparently it isn't urgent enough to be rushed in for an appointment, but it is potentially dangerous I'm not supposed to do much. So here is this, bagwork when I can. Oh, and I'm pretty ranked up there now.
> 
> And as usual any criticism is of course welcome.



Nice Ironbear24, just take it easy and train when you can, all the best for your health.

Good stuff, I'd say maybe a little bit more hips into your punches but depends on what specifically you were training with them.

Awesome location, would looove to have a tree I can hang the bag up from.. so much more room to move around.

And I know the feeling... of itching to train but not being well enough or waiting to find out if they give the go ahead..


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 14, 2018)

Main thing I'd say is just practice moving in and out of range with that combo, rather than doing it stationary. Unless you do that as well, and this was just a video of practicing the combo stationary. In which case, good stuff


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey Big Guy! Long time no hear.

The health thing is a pain, that's for sure. But you know you have to be smart, bro. You have to be.  
And you KNOW what you should be doing instead of bag work when doctor's orders are in play. 
Two things.

You should be stretching. A lot of loooong, slow stretching. And concentrating on a diet that fits both your current not-quite-sure medical status and your fitness needs for kicking some serious ****.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 14, 2018)

What style are you actually training at the moment? I know you've done kenpo, San shou and judo I can never keep up lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 14, 2018)

Good to see you on here, IB. Keep doing whatever you (reasonably) safely can, big guy! Take care of yourself and don't let the limitations from your health frustrate you into either quitting or doing something that makes it worse.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Mar 14, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Nice Ironbear24, just take it easy and train when you can, all the best for your health.
> 
> Good stuff, I'd say maybe a little bit more hips into your punches but depends on what specifically you were training with them.
> 
> ...



Hips don't lie, I'll definitely try to incorporate that more into my punches. Yeah I enjoy the spot too, it's an olive tree so it's fun hit the bag with a good strike, causing lots of olives to fall down.



kempodisciple said:


> Main thing I'd say is just practice moving in and out of range with that combo, rather than doing it stationary. Unless you do that as well, and this was just a video of practicing the combo stationary. In which case, good stuff



I do it while moving occasionally, but for this video I wanted to see if shin was correctly hitting the bag, and if my foot was rotating correctly. Sometimes it moves to just 3,o clock rather than 6, resulting in a mediocre kick. I definitely should work that into my training thought since obviously people just don't stand still and let you hit them. 

If only they did things would be much easier lol. Thanks for the input it's greatly appreciated.



Buka said:


> Hey Big Guy! Long time no hear.
> 
> The health thing is a pain, that's for sure. But you know you have to be smart, bro. You have to be.
> And you KNOW what you should be doing instead of bag work when doctor's orders are in play.
> ...



Will do! The diet is definitely a problem right now, I'm used to eating like I'm weight lifting and training hard at least 2-4 days a week. Now since things slowed down I've put on some fat. I need to lose it for the summer!



Headhunter said:


> What style are you actually training at the moment? I know you've done kenpo, San shou and judo I can never keep up lol



I've done kenpo karate, Shou shu which is basically an off shoot of kenpo. I often just call it karate because deep down that's what it is. When you remove all the fancy silly animal names and terminology it appears to be a lot like kyokyushin karate mixed with Judo. From what I've seen seen it has some resemblance to Goju Ryu as well, must be the chinese martial art influence or something. 

The Judo I do outside of the shou shu dojo isn't really "legitimate" lessons, it's at this local Buddhist temple, the people who run that host lessons at the temple because they love the art. They also love to teach, we each contribute what we can to keep it going. 



gpseymour said:


> Good to see you on here, IB. Keep doing whatever you (reasonably) safely can, big guy! Take care of yourself and don't let the limitations from your health frustrate you into either quitting or doing something that makes it worse.



Oh I've tried quitting before out of frustration, it lasted a few days. I just didn't feel right and my stubborn nature wouldn't allow it, I eventually just got back to doing it because I didn't want to lose to the difficulty that is martial arts. I wanted to meet the challenge.

I hope to get cleared soon because they want me to start fighting in competitions.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks like you're throwing arm punches there's barely any hip rotation at all now I don't know if that's because of your condition or just bad habits but doesn't look like a lot of power on those punches. Also your kicks are telegraphed you shuffle your feet about 4 times before you actually kick. A lot of people struggle with that I don't know If your trying to get your range but if you do that in a fight a experienced guy will see it coming a mile off.

Also you seem to be a bit to close to the bag when punching especially following the kick. You're a tall guy use your range get full extension. Trust me that's something I've always struggled with but then again as a kenpo guy my base training was always be on the inside fight in the telephone box strategy and since you've done kenpo yours might be the same but practice at range as well makes for better technique


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2018)

I finally got around to watching the video. Watch out leaving that jab out. You do it a few times - you hit, then push the bag back with it. If you hit a grappler like that, he'll keep that arm. And a lot of strikers will trap it to mess up your follow-up punch.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Mar 15, 2018)

Ironbear24 said:


> work in progress.wmv
> 
> I gotta do something right? I'm in a weird spot where it's taking me ages to see the specialist I need, about the kidney mass. Apparently it isn't urgent enough to be rushed in for an appointment, but it is potentially dangerous I'm not supposed to do much. So here is this, bagwork when I can. Oh, and I'm pretty ranked up there now.
> 
> And as usual any criticism is of course welcome.


What do they MEAN it's not urgent enough considering it is potentially dangerous? Whatever happens to taking care of the patient? GRRRRR.... Sorry you are having to deal with this BS. 

Looking at the video, are you protecting your left hip? Your right-side kicks are consistently higher than your left - you can see it by where they land with respect to the bag's logo. Anything locking up on the left side? Any tugging, tension, anything? Is it possible you need a chiropractic alignment? 

I am not saying they are bad! Looks like you can still kick someone in the head or almost. I am a LOUSY kicker - just.... horrible... period. And whenever one or both my hip joints start acting up, or my pelvis slides out of alignment, the kicks just get more horrible and drop lower... and lower... and lower... The only kick I can deliver consistently is a shin kick.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 15, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> What do they MEAN it's not urgent enough considering it is potentially dangerous? Whatever happens to taking care of the patient? GRRRRR.... Sorry you are having to deal with this BS.
> 
> Looking at the video, are you protecting your left hip? Your right-side kicks are consistently higher than your left - you can see it by where they land with respect to the bag's logo. Anything locking up on the left side? Any tugging, tension, anything? Is it possible you need a chiropractic alignment?
> 
> I am not saying they are bad! Looks like you can still kick someone in the head or almost. I am a LOUSY kicker - just.... horrible... period. And whenever one or both my hip joints start acting up, or my pelvis slides out of alignment, the kicks just get more horrible and drop lower... and lower... and lower... The only kick I can deliver consistently is a shin kick.


You can still kick people in the head quite easily - just make sure their head is close to the ground.  Problem solved.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Mar 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> You can still kick people in the head quite easily - just make sure their head is close to the ground.  Problem solved.


That's where kicking them in the shin first comes really useful.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> You can still kick people in the head quite easily - just make sure their head is close to the ground.  Problem solved.


One of my favorite stories from back in the day (when challenges were more common, and would be settled hard). A young punk walked into a dojo where an older guy (mid-60's IIRC) was teaching. The punk had some training and had competed in kickboxing, and basically walked in and said to the teacher in front of his class, "What could you ever teach me? You couldn't even kick me in the head!" The old guy looked at him quietly, kicked him hard in the knee, kicking his leg out from under him. The guy fell, and the old guy kicked him in the head before he hit the ground. He was out.

Apparently the punk was wrong.

(I've always hoped that was a true story.)


----------



## Ironbear24 (Mar 15, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Looks like you're throwing arm punches there's barely any hip rotation at all now I don't know if that's because of your condition or just bad habits but doesn't look like a lot of power on those punches. Also your kicks are telegraphed you shuffle your feet about 4 times before you actually kick. A lot of people struggle with that I don't know If your trying to get your range but if you do that in a fight a experienced guy will see it coming a mile off.
> 
> Also you seem to be a bit to close to the bag when punching especially following the kick. You're a tall guy use your range get full extension. Trust me that's something I've always struggled with but then again as a kenpo guy my base training was always be on the inside fight in the telephone box strategy and since you've done kenpo yours might be the same but practice at range as well makes for better technique



Can you tell me specifically where in the video you are seeing these things? That way I can better improve it. A few of them are meant to be "arm punches" but the majority are not. The reason for this is because giving up technique for speed. A few times I made the mistake of not turning my back foot forward enough when a reverse punch is thrown, been working on that a lot lately, this is why I love and hate using video because it shows me things that I been missing.

But that let's me know what to fix.



gpseymour said:


> I finally got around to watching the video. Watch out leaving that jab out. You do it a few times - you hit, then push the bag back with it. If you hit a grappler like that, he'll keep that arm. And a lot of strikers will trap it to mess up your follow-up punch.



Can you point out where in the video so I can better work on it?


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 15, 2018)

Ironbear24 said:


> Can you tell me specifically where in the video you are seeing these things? That way I can better improve it. A few of them are meant to be "arm punches" but the majority are not. The reason for this is because giving up technique for speed. A few times I made the mistake of not turning my back foot forward enough when a reverse punch is thrown, been working on that a lot lately, this is why I love and hate using video because it shows me things that I been missing.
> 
> But that let's me know what to fix.
> 
> ...


Honestly pretty much all of it


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2018)

Ironbear24 said:


> Can you point out where in the video so I can better work on it?


The first example is at :03, right after the kick, watch your second punch. You step back after you contact the bag, shoving your hand away rather than taking it with you. The next one is easier to spot, at :06, because you're not stepping away. Watch the video and look for times you make contact with the bag, then shove it back like that. At first watch, I thought it was your jab, but it's actually coming both jab and rear, from both hands. It's not every time, but probably every 2nd or 3rd punch.

It's not a huge push (at least not most of them - I seem to recall seeing one further in that was what caught my eye initially). Watch a video of a good boxer hitting the heavy bag and see how quickly his hand retracts after the hit - no shoving.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Mar 15, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> The first example is at :03, right after the kick, watch your second punch. You step back after you contact the bag, shoving your hand away rather than taking it with you. The next one is easier to spot, at :06, because you're not stepping away. Watch the video and look for times you make contact with the bag, then shove it back like that. At first watch, I thought it was your jab, but it's actually coming both jab and rear, from both hands. It's not every time, but probably every 2nd or 3rd punch.
> 
> It's not a huge push (at least not most of them - I seem to recall seeing one further in that was what caught my eye initially). Watch a video of a good boxer hitting the heavy bag and see how quickly his hand retracts after the hit - no shoving.



I'll slow things down in my training to make sure I got better technique down to a habit.

Basically cut back on the number of hits, and focus on the technique rather than that.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Mar 15, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Also you seem to be a bit to close to the bag when punching especially following the kick. You're a tall guy use your range get full extension. Trust me that's something I've always struggled with but then again as a kenpo guy my base training was always be on the inside fight in the telephone box strategy and since you've done kenpo yours might be the same but practice at range as well makes for better



Yeah! People tell me that a lot, "why do you need to be so damn close all the time!?" Because that's what I am taught to do.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Ironbear24 said:


> work in progress.wmv
> 
> I gotta do something right? I'm in a weird spot where it's taking me ages to see the specialist I need, about the kidney mass. Apparently it isn't urgent enough to be rushed in for an appointment, but it is potentially dangerous I'm not supposed to do much. So here is this, bagwork when I can. Oh, and I'm pretty ranked up there now.
> 
> And as usual any criticism is of course welcome.


Wow.  you have been gone for so long that I thought you were in some kind of treatment for your kidney.  Did they look at your kidney to see if the condition still exists or if it has gotten worse?  I'm not sure if I can give any suggestion knowing that you are training in the context of not wanting to rupture your kidney.   

That alone would alter how you do things.   Have you been back to the doctors to see if your condition has improved?


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 15, 2018)

Somehow I did wish you a speedy recovery earlier and tell you it’s great to see you around again.  I know it’s sooo much easier said that done,  it be patient.  It’ll all work out.

Regarding the video...

As has been said here and on another video thread you posted a while back, you’re pushing the bag after you punch.  Maybe you’re following through too much?  It’s most obvious when you punch right before a kick.  The first few times, I thought you were trying to hold the bag in place and keep it from swinging the first few times.  It’s also most apparent when you’ve finished a combo.  It looks like you’re “freezing” in a sense for the camera to analyze it.  I don’t see it much during the middle few punches during a punching combo, but those combos seem to start and end with that push punch.

It looks a lot better than the video from before.

Watch this video.  Freddie Roach has several great videos on YouTube that really helped me out.  He explains and shows what we’re talking about far better than I can...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 15, 2018)

Ironbear24 said:


> Yeah! People tell me that a lot, "why do you need to be so damn close all the time!?" Because that's what I am taught to do.


Despite your range, one of the few things I will never complain about. People tell me I've got good range for my weight class, but I don't care. I was taught to enter rage and strike from close, it's what I'm good at, so it's what I'll do. Kenpo can do that to a fella.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Mar 16, 2018)

Oh by the way I'm 5'9, only brought that up because people said that I'm tall, not sure if that is tall or not. Everyone's standard is different.


----------

